# Point at Poipu



## DianneL (Mar 2, 2015)

We  have an upcoming trip to Point at Poipu. Any information as to which building to request would be appreciated. I assume some buildings are still beung remodeled. Information regarding this would also be appreciated.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 3, 2015)

We just got back. Buildings 2,3,4, and 6 are complete. 5&7 are currently under construction with completion due 4/15. Once they're done, the whole west side of the property will be complete. They'll remove all the construction materials on the west side, repair the asphalt, and fix the lawn. Building 8 will be next and will finish in November, followed by 9, 1, and 10. All construction should be complete by June 2017.

We stayed in 4-404. I'd recommend it unless you don't like the breeze coming through the corner doors.


----------



## Greg G (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice view there.

Greg


----------



## DianneL (Mar 4, 2015)

*Beautiful View*

I would love to have that unit with that view. Thanks for the reply and photo.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 5, 2015)

artringwald said:


> We just got back. Buildings 2,3,4, and 6 are complete. 5&7 are currently under construction with completion due 4/15. Once they're done, the whole west side of the property will be complete. They'll remove all the construction materials on the west side, repair the asphalt, and fix the lawn. Building 8 will be next and will finish in November, followed by 9, 1, and 10. All construction should be complete by June 2017.
> 
> We stayed in 4-404. I'd recommend it unless you don't like the breeze coming through the corner doors.



This villa looks like a corner ocean view villa on a high floor.. The villa looks very nice.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 6, 2015)

The corner units are quite roomy, 1100 sq. ft. with a 255 sq. ft. lanai. The unit where we stayed is the top floor on the corner of the building on the left.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for an outstanding picture of the building.


----------



## wilma (Mar 6, 2015)

The top floor corner units are stunning and one of the perks of owning at Poipu point . Don't want the OP to get too disappointed, but it's unlikely a trader will end up with such a unit. However many of the side units in bldg 4 or 6 will have a nice oceanview. With all the construction and high occupancy there are fewer top units to go to traders.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 6, 2015)

wilma said:


> The top floor corner units are stunning and one of the perks of owning at Poipu point . Don't want the OP to get too disappointed, but it's unlikely a trader will end up with such a unit. However many of the side units in bldg 4 or 6 will have a nice oceanview. With all the construction and high occupancy there are fewer top units to go to traders.



To get one of the best corner units during February, I have to book at 12:01 AM Hawaii time, 360 days in advance. One year I forgot and didn't book until 8:00 AM and I didn't get a corner unit. I doubt you could get one on an exchange. Some of the best units are fixed week/fixed unit, so you they're unavailable. One year we had booked two weeks and were asked to move the 2nd week because they had accidentally put us in a unit that was fixed week/fixed unit for the 2nd week. We did agree to move and they comped us with a free dinner for 2 at Keoki's Paradise.


----------



## wilma (Mar 6, 2015)

artringwald said:


> To get one of the best corner units during February, I have to book at 12:01 AM Hawaii time, 360 days in advance. One year I forgot and didn't book until 8:00 AM and I didn't get a corner unit. I doubt you could get one on an exchange. Some of the best units are fixed week/fixed unit, so you they're unavailable. One year we had booked two weeks and were asked to move the 2nd week because they had accidentally put us in a unit that was fixed week/fixed unit for the 2nd week. We did agree to move and they comped us with a free dinner for 2 at Keoki's Paradise.



Of course, as an owner I know all this, but none of this info is useful to the OP who wants tips as a trader on what building to request.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 6, 2015)

What may be of interest to the OP is that we've stayed in all view categories, even garden view, and they all have nice views. The only exception might be the four units in building 1 that face the entrance.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 6, 2015)

artringwald said:


> What may be of interest to the OP is that we've stayed in all view categories, even garden view, and they all have nice views. The only exception might be the 4 units in building 1 that face the entrance.



Wow!!! Thanks any building except building 4. Got it.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 6, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Wow!!! Thanks any building except building 4. Got it.



You mean building 1. Building 4 is one of the best.


----------



## DianneL (Mar 7, 2015)

*Thanks*

I am sure I will not get the best unit. I did call today and requested ocean view. Our check in day is a Tuesday. Thought that was unusual as most check ins are Thursday thru Sunday for week stays at most resorts. Thanks to all that responded. When we return will let you know how I came out.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 7, 2015)

artringwald said:


> You mean building 1. Building 4 is one of the best.



Artingwald Thanks for the correction...Building Four (4) is one of the Best !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DianneL (Apr 5, 2015)

*Room assignment*

We are just back from Point at Poipu. Our room was Building 8, Unit 405. The unit was very nice, top floor, partial ocean view. We were pleased. The view was over the roof of the oceanfront building under renovation. I understand Building 8 is yet to be renovated, but our unit was nice. No complaints. Two weeks prior to trip I called and requested ocean view. We arrived on Kauai the day before our reservation and stayed near the airport. Went to Point the next morning, again requested ocean view. Of course, room was not ready but they called me early afternoon to come back and check in. We saw whales from our lanai. Also had a great view of the pool. In spite of the construction loved Point at Poipu.


----------

